

45 Astonishing Examples of Long Exposure Photography - f1gm3nt
http://www.noupe.com/photography/45-astonishing-long-exposure-photos.html

======
jz
When I think of long exposures, fireworks and lightning come to mind. Those
photos are absolutely amazing.

------
kes
Does this really belong here?

~~~
jeffbradberry
I found it impressive, and I've seen content here on HN that is less relevant
than this.

